# 1000 MBPS PCI Lan card Price????



## taken (Jul 14, 2005)

hi,
     can anyone pls let me know the price of 1000 MBPS PCI Card. As such we have 10/100 MBPS cards in our machines and would like to add this add on card to make it compatable with our network which supports 10/100/1000 MBPS bandwidth. just in case i have a better connectivity.

 any one out there????? 

ken


----------



## sunnydiv (Jul 14, 2005)

u do understand that u will need a overall better wire and a 1000 mbps on both sides

i think something better than catergory 5


----------



## digen (Jul 14, 2005)

Not necessary.Gigabit Ethernet works flawlessly with existing  CAT 5 cable.
Though all four pairs are needed which create a tunnel of 250MBps each.

Read these article by Cisco:  1000BASE-T---Delivering Gigabit Intelligence on Copper Infrastructure

Make sure both at the ends the equipment be it switch,network adpater is capable of gigabit.

As far as price is concerned there is Pradeep in the forums who I know has a couple of gigabit ethernet cards.The last I remember it cost him approx 2k for piece.


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Jul 14, 2005)

the cost of the card in the gigabit catagory depends on the amount of software functionality ofloaded to the hardware. The basic desktop gigabit lan card from intel costs Rs 1.7K in bangalore and this cost goes up to 11K for a server 64bit card(which is backward compatable with 32bit). Also these cards are all backward compatable with the 10/100 cards. To get the best benifits use only branded cabels which are pre crimped (AMPS Rs 280/- 3m) and a good quality gigabit switch. The throughput realy jumps by a factor of 10-15 as compared to a 100 card.


----------



## taken (Jul 15, 2005)

well well,

   so nice to have the doubts on this topic cleared. well, as per the statement, the prices here has been mentioned as approx. can anyone get me the price of the current date of this item please. if possible, for desktop and for server both. that would be better. brand can be of any company.

 well, PRADEEP... if you get in this article, may pls help me. 

 ken


----------

